

240 year old programmable automaton writing machine - iterationx
http://www.chonday.com/Videos/the-writer-automaton

======
Mankhool
And today Mr. Jacquet Droz' company continues to do amazing things
[http://www.jaquet-droz.com/the-bird-repeater/en/](http://www.jaquet-
droz.com/the-bird-repeater/en/)

